# Pekko



## Yob (1/4/15)

Description





































*Pekko™** is named for the Finnish God of Field and Crops. Pekko's™** complex and clean *characteristics of floral citrus, and mint lend itself to many different styles of beer.
*Aroma*: Clean, Pleasant, floral, citrus, mint, herbal, mellow, pineapple, thyme, saaz-like cucumber, sage, touch of lemon

*Alpha: *13-16%
*BETA*: 3.5-4.25 %

*Total Oil:* 2.1 - 2.7 ml/100g
Myrcene: 46-55% of total oils
Caryoph: 11-13% of total oils
Humulene 12-15% pf total oils
Farnesene: <1% total oils




Seems the ADHA is starting to release a few of the things they've been working on...

About bleeding time


----------



## spog (1/4/15)

That's one hot dwarf


----------



## Weizguy (1/4/15)

she's Finnish. They're all hot, but not all dwarves.


----------



## lukiferj (1/4/15)

Sounds interesting. And being Finnish, something I definitely want to brew with.


----------



## spog (1/4/15)

Ah a Finnish..ing hop, for a Dwarf beer....
My wit knows no bounds.


----------



## Weizguy (2/4/15)

spog said:


> Ah a Finnish..ing hop, for a Dwarf beer....
> My wit knows no bounds.


"No Bounds" Witbier?


Not as clever as my Ctrl-Del-Altbier.


----------



## indica86 (22/4/15)

Yob, what is the AA of yours??


----------



## Yob (22/4/15)

er.. top of my head 15 something or other.. Id have to look to get the accurate number, I cant recall exactly


----------



## indica86 (22/4/15)

Hmm, might have to grab a bag


----------



## Yob (22/4/15)

spewing I wont get a brew day soon or Id be using some myself.. sadly I have to wait... need to free up some cubes..

timely prompt, I'd better get some yeast spinning


----------



## winkle (22/4/15)

At first glance I thought that said Perko, Lukiferj :blink:


----------



## menoetes (23/4/15)

spog said:


> Ah a Finnish..ing hop, for a Dwarf beer....
> My wit knows no bounds.


Nice one Dad


----------



## syl (6/8/15)

So what's the goss folks? Feedback? Going purely by description I am thinking I am going to use it in my cal common for this years VicBrew.

Used to be purely Cascade for flavour and aroma but I may do half/half this time around as it seems to be one of those vague hops.


----------



## Yob (17/3/16)

Stone just released a Barleywine dry hopped with Pekko..


2016 Stone Old Guardian Barley Wine Dry-Hopped with Pekko Hops



From time to time, we like to tweak the recipes of some of our most long-standing beers—like Stone Old Guardian Barley Wine—to create unique variations. This year we’re taking it to the next level by dry-hopping it with Pekko hops—a new varietal from Washington’s Yakima Valley—which in turn add notes of stone fruit, orange, lemon and mint to this bready, toffee-like beast of a beer.

From

http://www.stonebrewing.com/beer/special-releases/2016-stone-old-guardian-barley-wine-dry-hopped-pekko-hops#ageGatePassed


----------



## Curly79 (27/3/16)

Anyone used Pekko lately? Was thinking of a pale ale with Pekko and mosaic. Pekko early for bittering then a bit of both late then maybe a bit of both dry hopped? Thoughts. Cheers. [emoji481]


----------

